# Nfs hotpursuit language changing problem.......!



## vikaskedila (Sep 30, 2012)

hey I just installed new NEED FOR SPEED HOT PURSUIT 2011.ITS ORIGINAL LANGUAGE IS RUSSIAN...IT OPENS AND LOADS QUICKLY IN RUSSIAN LANGUAGE.......BUT IF I CHANGE IT TO ENGLISH THROUGH regedit or language changer ,IT KEEPS ON LOADING AND DOESNT OPEN...WAT TO DO?????AND THNKZZ AGAIN


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Why would you buy a Russian language game if you don't understand Russian?


----------



## vikaskedila (Sep 30, 2012)

no im indian


----------



## vikaskedila (Sep 30, 2012)

i dint buy it, i downloaded it from torrentz


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

vikaskedila said:


> i dint buy it, i downloaded it from torrentz


Then you have an illegal copy, are violating the law, and we do not care to assist you. Please refer to the rules: http://www.techguy.org/rules.html


----------

